# Lady Bugs!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Their heavy this year. I'm typing and little booger is between the f and g . LMAO.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There's a "new" Asian lady bug look alike that bites...and hurts. They are all over the place.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^This. Our second year of them. They get inside the barn, inside the RV, only a few in the house.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We've had a lot up here in North Texas too.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> There's a "new" Asian lady bug look alike that bites...and hurts. They are all over the place.


I had a bunch of them this year. Everyone of them was an Asian lady bug. It appears that they are much more common now than our native lady bug.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> I had a bunch of them this year. Everyone of them was an Asian lady bug. It appears that they are much more common now than our native lady bug.


Have you figured out how to tell the difference between the good "ladies" and the bad ones?

Now there's an opening for you, LOL.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Have you figured out how to tell the difference between the good "ladies" and the bad ones?
> 
> Now there's an opening for you, LOL.


Ha! It's not really difficult. The easiest difference to spot is that the Asians have big fat cheeks. Our lady bug only has 9 spots, 1 split in the middle front. (Oh, and the good ladies don't bite, or do they? LOL)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Theâ€™re back. Finding a lot of them in my travel trailer. I knew w trailers are not sealed well, but they seem to know exactly where to go to get inside.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The Asian ones have been thick up here for about a decade.

Every fall there are 100s of them trying to get into our homes to over winter. We have to spray to kill them every fall. They stink! I sure wish that our native ladybugs would reproduce that heavily.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

A gift from the USDA that we now have to deal with. Introduce a new species to America...what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

WGA1 said:


> A gift from the USDA that we now have to deal with. Introduce a new species to America...what could possibly go wrong.


 We could take note of some of the tips in the " I have a beaver problem " thread in TTMB. Course that one is closed now, Kinda got outta hand a little.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Slip said:


> Theâ€™re back. Finding a lot of them in my travel trailer. I knew w trailers are not sealed well, but they seem to know exactly where to go to get inside.


Correct and they gota fonkey smell


----------

